# Pretreatment Irritant



## promolady (Apr 3, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone else may be having a problem with the pretreatment causing eye irritation problems. I pretreat outside, so no closed in problem there. I know the pretreatment has formaldehide in it. I was just wondering if any else had the same or simular problems....Thanks!!!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I drink the stuff like shots out tequila and even use a dash of salt and lemon when do it to give it some taste ... JK

umm I don't do darks no more but I had issue made hands itchy and gave me a slight headache
I also know that companies tend to suggest to work in ventilated area or do outdoors when possible.
You forget to mention that stuff is sticky / icky land stinks


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I've had occasional irritation in the eyes. But when you spraying a misty form of liquid that can get into your eyes, thats sorta expected. Doesn't feel like any permanent damage though and its not so severe.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The amount of formaldehyde in the pre-treatment equates to something like a cup in a 50 gallon drum, very small amount, you probably get more exposure from second hand smoke. I would not suspect that as the main culprit. There may be something else in it that is causing you some irritation. I doubt that a company like DuPont would put out a product that is meant to be used like this is without doing some decent amount of research regarding the long term effects of using it. So far the only serious side effect I have heard of is the propensity to repeat oneself. So far the only serious side effect I have heard of is the propensity to repeat oneself.

Happy Printing!


----------



## promolady (Apr 3, 2007)

It's not that bad just maybe something I may be sensitive too. 
Thank you Don. Thank you Don


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Also make sure that you are spraying in the same direction of the wind when doing it outside. Otherwise, some of the mist will come back at you. I would probably wear safety glasses when doing it as well. 

The other option could be you are allergic to something outside and you are spending more time out there to do pretreatment than normally. Not sure though. Just putting out an alternative for you to consider.

Mark


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have to agree that it sounds like maybe something you are sensitive to. I myself have never noticed any kind of irritation from it.


----------



## Aximili (Sep 28, 2008)

Just my personal experience, but when dealing with any 'hazardous' chemicals (I worked as an operator at several chemical plants) you should wear proper personal protective equipment.
In this case I would suggest:
Safety goggles, not glasses, goggles. 
Particle Respirator (the paper kind)
Latex or leather gloves.
Just does not seem like you will need steel toe boots, or a life preserver. 

Happy printing. --Derrick


----------



## zantees (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been printing with pre treatment for about a month and now that I've done some research I have BIG concerns about the levels of Formaldehyde in the pretreatment and the ease with which it can enter the body's system whey spraying. 

There are osha guidelines included in the Anajet Tech Bulletin #104 but I don't see a computation that estimates exposure to Formaldehyde by the technician pretreating shirts. 

If anyone can shed some light on this subject, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The newer pre-treatment formula (about 18 months old) for the DuPont white ink does not contain Formaldehyde - the previous version did. The newer formulation does contain a preservative that is not Formaldehyde - and represents only .2% (.002) of the solution. To my knowledge the only company that was selling the old pre-treatment was US Screen as they had a license to manufacture it and never changed to the new solution. Since they have been out of business for more than 8 months there should be none of the old formulation around. Check the MSDS from your supplier to see if it says it contains Formaldehyde - if so they are either selling old pre-treatment or have not updated their MSDS sheets.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Don-SWF East said:


> Check the MSDS from your supplier to see if it says it contains Formaldehyde - if so they are either selling old pre-treatment or have not updated their MSDS sheets.


While were kinda' on the subject checking the MSDS for both dark and light pretreatment the bulk of the content is water, it's been awhile sine I read the sheet but my question is do any of you folks dilute/thin the pretreatment with water? if you do at what ratio? or do you just use it straight out of the container?

TIA


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The newest white ink pretreatment does not need dilution, the reason for diluting it in its old form was to minimize the yellowing that occured when it was exposed to UV light (sunlight). If your white ink pretreatment yellows in sunlight it is the old formulation.


----------



## Snow Monkey (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmm... I got my white ink pretreat from Anajet a month ago and it's meant to be diluted 1:1 water to pretreat. Also, it says it contains Formaldehyde. I guess it's the old stuff.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is some information on Formaldehyde:

Formaldehyde - Immunisation Advisory Centre (IMAC) NZ


----------

